# A video about an "Outdoor Golden" in Canada...



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

FYI...The included link is to a YouTube video that is not mine. But, I greatly enjoy seeing this golden "living the life" in Canada.

I tend to watch more YouTube than broadcast TV (I find it more interesting and informative). Anyhow, there is a YouTube channel that focuses on a person's experiences in the woods of Canada. Part of that includes his golden, named "Cali". I have a feeling that it's _*images like these*_ that make many think "why, yes, I want one of those!".


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

What a nice life!


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

diane0905 said:


> What a nice life!


Yes, I often wonder if dogs like Kona ever see this stuff on the monitor and think "dang it!"

Interesting Note:
I noted the observation that the golden was "going wild", and that its natural hunting instinct was becoming more pronounced with tiem spent in the woods, even though it was not from a field/hunting background.


----------

